# 2017 Central Zone Shoot. Feb 18



## Jake Allen (Jan 17, 2017)

Ya'll please make plans to attend the CZ shoot on February 18.

The course will be all set and be ready to go by 8:00 am in the morning. 

Hatchett Bow Dan will be cooking lunch including a big old pot of beanie weenies, plus hamburgers, hot dogs and chips.

I have made a flyer will all of the information. If you have any questions, please feel free to post them here, send a pm, or get in touch with any of TBG's officers.

Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 17, 2017)

Always a good time waiting to happen.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 29, 2017)

The targets are set! Many thanks to all those who helped out with the set up. We had plenty of help and have a good course set. Lots of great targets; challenging but not too hard. I bet you'll like it!

Please come out on the 18th and have a fun day with us. And bring a friend!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 16, 2017)

Mild temps and a lsight chance of liquid sunshine, but it looks like a fine day on Saturday.
The targets are set, Dan is cooking, and we are rady.

Hope to see you all Saturday morning!

2 wake ups.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 18, 2017)

Had a great time today and the weather turned out awesome this afternoon. Thanks to everyone who set up and cooked!


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 19, 2017)

Thank you to all who came out and shot with us and all who helped make it happen. We had a little rain but not enough to worry about. Saw a bunch of old friends and met some new folks too. I even shot halfway decent It was a good day.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 19, 2017)

A little moist in the a.m., but nice in the afternoon. Good times with good people. Kathy said, Dan's weenie-beanies were killer.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 20, 2017)

What a fine day! Thanks to everyone who cam down, by over, and up to shoot with us! We had a really good turn out.
Thanks to Hatchett Dan for doing all the cooking and such.
Thanks to Chuck and Miss Bobbie for allowing us to hold this shoot at their place, and thanks for the firewood and fire.

The targets are all pulled and staged for the next event in 4 weeks at the Rock Ranch. Please make your plans to join us on March 18 and 19.


----------

